# Can I have a sick new sig?



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Can I have Fedor labeled "pasledny imperator" in Russian, GSP with "kyokushinkai" in Japanese, Arlovski with "pitbull" in Russian, (don't know the translation) and Cro Cop with, IDK, Cro Cop in Serbian or w/e Cro Cop's language is?

I wanted one with them all rockin out playing instruments with the "awesome" motivational poster thing under it, but I think that would be too hard to do.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Can I have Fedor labeled "pasledny imperator" in Russian, GSP with "kyokushinkai" in Japanese, Arlovski with "pitbull" in Russian, (don't know the translation) and Cro Cop with, IDK, Cro Cop in Serbian or w/e Cro Cop's language is?
> 
> I wanted one with them all rockin out playing instruments with the "awesome" motivational poster thing under it, but I think that would be too hard to do.


Wow, you might want to wait and ask for that at Christmas.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Wow, you might want to wait and ask for that at Christmas.


Actually for Christmas I was going to ask for GSP to do pad work with me. I wouldn't even care if he said "salut tabarnac." I'd just stand there and say, "c'est nickel."


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

What about Billy from Predator? I think he should have a shot!

"ain't no man" in Apache or somethin.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll definatly get something in, the whole foreign language thing is gonna be tough cause I dont know **** about them.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Actually for Christmas I was going to ask for GSP to do pad work with me. I wouldn't even care if he said "salut tabarnac." I'd just stand there and say, "c'est nickel."


Uh....what?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Uh....what?


Salut tabarnac is a baaaaad word, tabarnac is like "asshole" or "shithead" or "fuckstick" or something.

C'est nickel is what ppl say in various Frenchie countries when some guy looks goooooood. I could also simply say to Georges, "tu est sexy." and he'd probably say "Bien sur."


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tabernac is a french swear word but its for the chalice that you drink wine from in the church, most french cuss words are related to the church. (my fiance is french)


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Tabernac is a french swear word but its for the chalice that you drink wine from in the church, most french cuss words are related to the church. (my fiance is french)


OMG! I had no idea! Thanks meng!

GSP is Catholic so I should have figured that out. Je suis desolee.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Nick_Lynch (Feb 3, 2008)

^^^Awesome jam session. cro cop probably has mad double peddle skills :thumb02:

*side not, I'm french and I've never herd any one say 'C'est nickel'...ever.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

damn tox thats nice work


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats bad ass toxic


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


>


OH THIS KICKS SO MUCH ASS!!!!!

AAAAAAAA!!! Can you implement it now?

This is so very SICK!!!

Thanks Toxic!! +rep if it'll let me.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

great work as always toxic.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

now I'm trying to find my IMG tags so I can get that bad boy in place.

Damn I love this sig so much. Thank again Toxic.

Everybody rep this man! He's a freakin genius!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I does what I can, glad you like it.


----------

